# Rangefinder 6 x 6



## Commonman (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm trying to find a less expensive version of the Mamiya 6.  Basically, I just need a rangefinder camera, medium format (120 film), with a good lens.

I looked at some Fugi rangefinders but they were in the $300 -500 range.

Can anyone suggest such a camera that can be purchased for under $200 (but no Holgas please)?

I've already got a good TLR medium format camera.


----------



## JC1220 (Oct 2, 2007)

Well, they are 6x7, the Koni Omega's are decent and can be had for around that with at least one lens and back.


----------



## Helen B (Oct 2, 2007)

Jurgen Kreckel 'certo6' on eBay sells refurbished folding MF cameras. There is a 6x6 with a BIN of $195 available now. His website is http://www.certo6.com/

Best,
Helen


----------



## Commonman (Oct 3, 2007)

JC, Helen, thanks!

Yes, Helen, I think an Isolette II may be just the ticket!  Affordable, uses 120 film, all manual, good quality.  Thank you.  You have opened up a whole new world to me!


----------



## Mitica100 (Oct 5, 2007)

You might also wanna check the Zeiss Super Ikonta B. Sturdy and precise, built like a tank, great RF and with a very good lens (Tessar).


----------



## Commonman (Oct 23, 2007)

Mitica, thank you - I will check it out today.  JC, I thank you as well for your input.  I just acquired a Nikkormat FT (free) and I am a little distracted by this.


----------



## Alpha (Oct 23, 2007)

The Graflex XL and Mamiya Press would be good options if you're willing to give 6x9 a try.


----------

